# My pictures suck need help



## xFaKx (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello can anyone recommend a camera that's on the cheap side, that will give me pics that look halfway decent. I know nothing of cameras but all my pictures look like crap with the old camera i have now.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

xFaKx said:


> Hello can anyone recommend a camera that's on the cheap side, that will give me pics that look halfway decent. I know nothing of cameras but all my pictures look like crap with the old camera i have now.


A budget would be helpful. What kind of camera/lenses do you have now?


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

You can still take bad photos with a good camera, and you can also take pretty good photos with bad cameras. You say your photos suck, what is it you don't like about them? How would you like to improve them?


----------



## xFaKx (Sep 14, 2015)

My camera is a Kodak easyshare z710 the lens is a variogon 38-380mm (equiv.) AF 10x optical zoom 7.1 megapixels by schneider - Kreuznach its about 10 years old. my pictures look very grainy and i cant take close up photo's. If i am closer than a foot away it just turns blurry. Here are a couple pics i took. i know some of my problem is i have bad lighting but i want to at least get more HD pics and better color. My wife's smart phone takes better picks than this think but it could be an OMF problem.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

For a cheap versatile camera that is easy to understand and a price that fits me, I like my CanonSx500. Might give it a look if still available. I love the 120X zoom when I want to get really close from a long distance. Birds on the neighbors roof, etc. 
But the first thing about camera that we can depend on to fail is the operator! 
Step to the side or hold the camera at an angle to avoid the flash bouncing straight back? Second help for me is a cheap version of some Photoshop-type program.


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

Throw out a budget. To me, a cheap camera is $800. To others, it's $100. So that really varies on your budget and views here. That's why that information is very important. 

Also, that second picture doesn't look bad at all. Are you using a tripod? That will help tremendously with the blurriness. 

I would also recommend to never use flash when taking pictures of aquariums. The light reflects off of the glass. Make sure to have any other lights in the room off. Back lighting will also reflect off of the glass. The light inside of the tank is the only one you will need on.

I'm a Nikon guy, so of course I'll suggest that. I'm going to give you three different choices from super cheap to OK:
- Nikon P530. I've never owned it but it will get the job done. It's lesser quality than the P600 BUT there are smart phones comparable to the quality images this will take. Especially those Nokia Windows phones. I've had 2 of them and their cameras are beyond amazing.
- Nikon P600. I've had the P610 which is a step up from the P600. It takes great pictures and you don't even have to worry about changing lenses. The LENS does not come out of this thing. Far superior to camera phone lenses and it's still as simple as a point and shoot with all the crazy settings of a DSLR. Great camera.
- Nikon D3200 HDSLR? It's the cheapest DSLR Nikon has that'd be worth it and it will run you around $450-500. If you want to shove out a little more, the D3300 is even more worth it. My parents have the D3200 and I take great pictures with it. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

check out snapsort.com with your budget and see what comes up.

Imo most point and shoots are not worth it. Most phones these days fill this area of the market. One p&s I do recommend is the Sony rx100 series. I rented the first version for a week and enjoyed everything about it. But all of it comes at a price. 

Like the plants we grow, we need light to photograph things. In low light situations the camera has change some things to capture the scene. ISO may have to be bumped up causing more noise/grain. Shutter speeds may be slowed down which results in more motion blur instead of freezing the action.


----------



## xFaKx (Sep 14, 2015)

thanks for the ideas guys. I have a tripod for my spotting scope, i wonder if that will work? i have only been holding the camera that could be part of the problem. take pictures in a dark room with only lights from tank is a good idea also. Ill try a few things and see if i cant get a better picture with what i have. If not ill will look more into some of the cameras you guys suggested. I just see some people can get amazing detail out of there pics. I am not looking to be a professional photographer, but i would like to take a picture that look clean and has all the colors. I probable just need more practice. Is there a place to find good used cameras?


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I've got an old Easy Share myself. It's not the camera. 
I've even used that Kodak to take panoramas just to prove a point to some on a photo forum I am on that said it couldn't be done. 
If your looking for good tank pictures you need to get the flash off the camera.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Keh.com, b&h, adorama have a second hand market. A lot of camera rental places sell equipment as well. 

If you're unsure of things, try renting and see what you like. It's better than spending money and you can't return it.


----------

